# My first road bike!



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I test rode a bunch and to me the Cervelo RS was the best smooth/sporty combo by a mile! And I hate white bikes (or I used to)! I thought oh well its Italian and thats pretty cool and they said it was Canadian. I really wanted a black Cannondale synapse 4 or matte Roubaix comp but I knew as soon as I rode this one it was my favorite and it should be a great first road bike. I also went with specialized mountain bike shoes/ shimano clips that I can use with my MTB. First ride with clips and no problems. I will be putting the same pedals on my MTB soon. I just put 15 miles on it and I love it! I also had them swith out the stock seat for a Specialized model that felt much better.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats. Wish I had one myself.


----------



## CiscoZombie (Jan 20, 2012)

Right on :thumbsup:

I have an S1 and love it.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

That's a beauty! congrats! That a 58cm? and are those the stock wheels?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Its a 58cm with stock wheels and tires. The LBS changed the seat out for a "Specialized avatar gel body geometry" which feels much better than stock. I have put 30 miles on it over two rides and it is very comfortable and fast..


----------

